

Ask HN: Does Apple know about my upcoming wedding? - phbergsmann

I just tried apple music. After initialization I get my recommendations and the first is a playlist called &quot;THE WEDDING PARTY&quot;. Since I&#x27;m going to marry in some weeks this is kind of weird...<p>* Is this by accident?
* Does apple take over my spotify history? I was looking for a wedding playlist there..
* Do they match up different services and have found out about my wedding in my mail account or something else?<p>Is anybody out there with a similar experience?
======
eip
You carry around a device with two cameras, a microphone, gps, and various
other sensors.

They know everything about you.

They know what your face looks like when you poop.

